# DRL not working properly



## encoder (May 21, 2014)

Hi everyone,

I've done a lot of searching and couldn't find anything that covered this so I thought I'd post it here.

I have a Cruze SRI-V 2011 with Day Running Lamps (DRL) and all of a sudden, BOTH lamps are only running on the minor brightness lamps (accessory lamps I believe).

I can use my high beams and my fog lights but the standard lamps no longer work.

I've tried altering the power switch thinking it could be stuck to no avail.

I'm not sure what to try next. I looked at the fuse box but couldn't see anything referring to the lamps specifically so I'm not sure if it's a fuse or not.

Any help would be MOST appreciated


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Start by replacing one bulb.....I'm betting the low beam filiments have failed.
It is not uncommon for both bulbs to fail almost together.
The surge from the side that failed heads for the other side and takes that bulb out as well.

Rob


----------



## encoder (May 21, 2014)

Hey Rob,

Thanks for the quick reply. Do you have any websites that sell them that you'd recommend?

TIA!


----------



## McNeo (Dec 17, 2013)

There's two arguments as to how the Cruzen DRLs work - one is that they operate at 9 volts, the second is that the power kind of "strobes" resulting in a dimmer light. Either way, it can make some bulbs (especially HIDs and LEDs) do weird things. check out a wiring harness for sure to ensure they get a good 12 volts all the time.


----------



## encoder (May 21, 2014)

McNeo said:


> There's two arguments as to how the Cruzen DRLs work - one is that they operate at 9 volts, the second is that the power kind of "strobes" resulting in a dimmer light. Either way, it can make some bulbs (especially HIDs and LEDs) do weird things. check out a wiring harness for sure to ensure they get a good 12 volts all the time.


Awesome! I'll get the multimeter on the lines.

What do you recommend if the voltage fluctuates? What's an acceptable variance?

Thanks heaps for your reply!


----------



## McNeo (Dec 17, 2013)

Get a wiring harness. They wire into your battery and use a relay to detect the headlight signal voltage for on or off. I have HIDs and my harness supports low beam only (if I hit my high beams my lights just shut off complete).


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

All the suggestions are good, but the simplest and most common problem with head lights not working is a burned out bulb. My experience is that once one bulb burns out the other one tends to go relatively soon thereafter. I agree with Robby to try replacing one of your light bulbs first.


----------



## grs1961 (Oct 23, 2012)

It's an SRI-v, so the OP is most likely in Oz or NZ - try http://www.powerbulbs.com.au for good bulbs - as in Philips X-treme Visions - but just hit the nearest Supercheap or Aotobarn or whatever to get a replacement *now* so you can check it.

I don't know of a replacement harness for the Oz-built Cruze, but I do know we use different bulbs to the US-build (and therefore probably a different harness, as well).


----------

